# Love Them Peaks!



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Been a busy non-stop year, and I just realized other than a 2 day window recaulk job, this was the only exterior I did this summer. Was at the house today doing some interior work and finally got a couple half decent photos. The sun wouldn't allow any good shots the past 2 times I was there.

All Duration & leave looking as natural as possible. Replaced 5/6 pieces of bad siding, all of the fronts window ledges, and trim around garage doors. Recaulked all windows, washed all windows, cleaned out gutters, replaced all peak light bulbs, and replaced front/side/post light fixtures. Enjoyed this one.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

sweet dude, glad your cooking man


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Good looking bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Tight!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Love the new color, nicely done! Glad to see you back.:thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice looking job man :thumbsup: Now if you could just do something about Cindy Crybaby ( Crosby ).......:whistling2: :jester:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Those are the best colors for that house, good job.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Good to see you back, thanks for sharing your work man! How is life treating you?


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

The colors look great for that house, nice looking job!

Sage


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

VAST improvement

I bet they were a PITA ! :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looking good, now keep posting.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Looking good, now keep posting.


Going on vaca for 10 days (was supposed to leave 31 min ago...) Will be back posting then. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Going on vaca for 10 days (was supposed to leave 31 min ago...) Will be back posting then. :thumbsup:


What the hell you doing on PT! 

Have a great time......:thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Going on vaca for 10 days (was supposed to leave 31 min ago...) Will be back posting then. :thumbsup:


Send us a postcard


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> What the hell you doing on PT!
> 
> Have a great time......:thumbup:


Was waiting on the woman. Every day on vaca my plans were to be where we had planned to be by 9, and every single one of those days we didn't make it until *atleast* noon. 

Went to visit both of our families in Orlando & Palm Harbor FL. Decided to make fun of it & went to a couple beaches since the little one has never been, then Sea World and Disney. Was a pretty good time!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

daArch said:


> Send us a postcard


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Sharp lines :thumbsup: I really don't love painting that type of siding ...


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice! How long did that exterior take you?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

ttd said:


> very nice! How long did that exterior take you?


 298 man hours. Sprayed the left/right sides, some of the front, and the front/garage doors. Front porch, entire rear, and all trim was done brush/roller.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

man she is precious!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Nice looking job man :thumbsup: Now if you could just do something about Cindy Crybaby ( Crosby ).......:whistling2: :jester:


whats wrong with sid??? wings fan????


----------

